# Aus bestehender Gentoo installation ein neues bauen

## lo4dro

Hallo.

Ich habe jetz endlich ein gentoo 1.4 am laufen.

Allerdings läuft das ganze auf einem Testsystem.

Das Testsystem ist ein PIII & das Wirksystem ist ein VIA-C3.

Kann man die bestehende Installation auf zwei neue Partitionen ("/" & /boot) mit C3 Optimierungen kompilieren ohne eine I-Net Verbindung?

----------

## Beforegod

Dazu brauchst du neben einer zweiten Platte (oder zwei anderen Partitionen) auf jeden Fall noch alle Quelldateien (/usr/portage/distfiles).

Wenn diese alle gelöscht sind kannst Du das getrost vergessen..

Ansonsten einfach alle USE Flags und CFLAGS auf das neue System stellen, partionen mounten, chrooten und loslegen..

Bootstrap inklusive!

----------

## hopfe

nur nach der Umstellung des Prozessors, kann es sein das du alles mit emerge -e system world neu übersetzen mußt. 

Mit welchen CFLAGS="" hast du dein System übersetzt?

----------

## lo4dro

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Dazu brauchst du neben einer zweiten Platte (oder zwei anderen Partitionen) auf jeden Fall noch alle Quelldateien (/usr/portage/distfiles).
> 
> Wenn diese alle gelöscht sind kannst Du das getrost vergessen..
> 
> 

 

Werden die Automatisch gelöscht?

@hopfe

CFLAGS=""

ich glaube da habe ich vorsorglich "586 -O2 -pipe" drinnen.

----------

## hopfe

Die Sourcen werden unter /usr/portage/distfiles abgelegt.  Löschen muß man sie von hand.

Mit 586 sollte es eigentlich klappen, sofern der VIA Prozessor den Befehlsatz unterstützt.

----------

## lo4dro

So, damit ich das richtig verstanden habe.

ich mounte mir unter /mnt die neuen gentoo Verzeichnisse (mnt/gentoo & /mnt/gentoo/boot)

Danach packe ich so ein tar Stage1 Archiv aus. als nächstes kopiere ich den Inhalt von " /usr/portage/distfiles" nach "/mnt/gentoo /usr/portage/distfiles"

Und jetz beginne ich ganz normal. (env-update, emerce sync, ...)

----------

## hopfe

du solltest auch den Portage Tree von deinen Computer auf die neue Platte kopieren. Dann brauchst du emerge sync nicht und die Versionen der Sourcen müssten auch stimmen.

----------

## lo4dro

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> du solltest auch den Portage Tree von deinen Computer auf die neue Platte kopieren. Dann brauchst du emerge sync nicht und die Versionen der Sourcen müssten auch stimmen.

 

& wo steht der ?

----------

## hopfe

Sitze gerade nicht vor meinem Gentoo-Gerät. Für Normal müßte es aber der Inhalt der Verzeichnisses /usr/portage sein.

----------

## Beforegod

Kopiere einfach den kompletten Ordner /usr/portage auf Deine zweite Partition, chroot /mnt/gentoo, env-update && source /etc/profile und los gehts (aber erst stage1 tarball entpacken!)

----------

